# Codes 01331, 01336, researched, but no solution



## Frickard (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, so the switches on my driver side door have been illuminated for about the last 24 hours. . . they won't go out. They're unaffected by the dimmer wheel and I've tried everything to get them to shut off. So, for grins, I ran a scan and got this:

Wednesday,30,June,2010,15:29:45:06916
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 9BWBL61J144004850 Mileage: 124170km/77155miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 06A 906 032 MT
Component: 2l LEV2 A4 MQ5 G 5316 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00001 
9BWBL61J144004850 VWZ7Z0C7635141

1 Fault Found:
18613 - Performance Malfunction in Cooling System 
P2181 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 L
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0101 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00001 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 1C0 909 605 F
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW61 0202 0003 
Coding: 12344
Shop #: WSC 00001 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 907 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V02 
Coding: 15232
Shop #: WSC 00001 
9BWBL61J144004850 VWZ7Z0C7635141

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00001 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 8B Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00064
Shop #: WSC 00001 

Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 8B Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0009 

Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 8B Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0009 

1 Fault Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 F
Component: Radio ZSW 0016 
Coding: 00401
Shop #: WSC 00001 

1 Fault Found:
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


I've already determined that the P2181 code is the thermostat - plan to replace it soon. However, the other two codes are what I'm concerned with since they presumably showed up yesterday. I'm guessing they're related and have something to do with my switch lights not going out. I did change the battery in my key fob yesterday, but I'm guessing this is just coincidence and they're not related. Any help would be appreciated. Questions, please let me know, I'll be checking back frequently.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Yep, those last two fault codes are probably related to your troubles. My guess is a dodgy door control module or issues in the wiring between it an the CCM.

-Uwe-


----------



## Frickard (Feb 20, 2010)

Uwe said:


> Yep, those last two fault codes are probably related to your troubles. My guess is a dodgy door control module or issues in the wiring between it an the CCM.
> 
> -Uwe-


How do I determine if it is either? Could it be just a faulty CCM? Everything works on the door and the central locking still works flawlessly. . . it's just the switches that are constantly illuminated.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

It's highly unlikely a 46 module problem, a wiring or window module would be more likely.

Please check the fuel and trunk switches after the door panel is removed. I have seen both of those switches corrode and cause feedback in the illumination circuit. 

Some of the trunks would pop when you turned the headlights off, others had fuel doors that did similar things, pretty weird. 

I would unplug them one at a time and see if the window and mirror switches illumination turns off.


----------



## Frickard (Feb 20, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> It's highly unlikely a 46 module problem, a wiring or window module would be more likely.
> 
> Please check the fuel and trunk switches after the door panel is removed. I have seen both of those switches corrode and cause feedback in the illumination circuit.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks a lot Dana, I'll be tackling this asap.


----------



## Frickard (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, I think I've found the problem. Turns out, you were spot on, Dana. There was corrosion in the hatch release switch. Here's the tricky bit, though: When I remove the hatch switch, the other switches stay lit. However, if I remove the gas switch, the other switches go out. So, there's corrosion in the hatch switch, but the gas lid switch is the faulty one, it seems. I'm going to swap both of them out. Here's another question: Should I go ahead and replace the harnesses as well?

Thank you so much for your help, I can't tell you how relieved I am. Hopefully this clears both of those fault codes.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

You also have problem in 01Engine:
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 06A 906 032 MT
Component: 2l LEV2 A4 MQ5 G 5316
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00001
9BWBL61J144004850 VWZ7Z0C7635141

1 Fault Found:
18613 - Performance Malfunction in Cooling System
P2181 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 1000

You need thermostat and CTS .Buy it form dealer otherwise you will have same problem in short time. Fix it before you burn your CATS.


----------



## Frickard (Feb 20, 2010)

jetta said:


> You also have problem in 01Engine:
> Address 01: Engine Labels: None
> Part No: 06A 906 032 MT
> Component: 2l LEV2 A4 MQ5 G 5316
> ...


Ya, not sure if you caught it in my original post, but I knew this  The CTS is fine, just ordering the thermostat. Engine runs at a nice 190F  Thanks for the heads up.

BTW, any idea on how much those switches are going to run me?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

If you get a chance, please supply a control module map from your engine control module - that way we can cover your ECU with a label file.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Frickard said:


> Ya, not sure if you caught it in my original post, but I knew this  The CTS is fine, just ordering the thermostat. Engine runs at a nice 190F  Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> BTW, any idea on how much those switches are going to run me?


If CTS runs 190 F ,that does not mean it is good. Car will run 205 F but your gauge will still stay at 190 F.Trust me it is best thing to do change both of them. It is your choice but you may do job again if sensor fail and buy some new coolant.
Both of them will run you around $90.Also you will need "O" ring for both of them and clip for CTS.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Frickard said:


> Okay, I think I've found the problem. Turns out, you were spot on, Dana. There was corrosion in the hatch release switch. Here's the tricky bit, though: When I remove the hatch switch, the other switches stay lit. However, if I remove the gas switch, the other switches go out. So, there's corrosion in the hatch switch, but the gas lid switch is the faulty one, it seems. I'm going to swap both of them out. Here's another question: Should I go ahead and replace the harnesses as well?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, I can't tell you how relieved I am. Hopefully this clears both of those fault codes.


Thanks for the update. I wouldn't replace the harness at this time unless the wiring is extremely corroded, which I doubt. You can replace the just the wire ends (terminals at the switch connectors) if necessary.

The interior illumination should be a CAN signal from the 46 module to the window motor. I wouldn't doubt that the feedback was causing false window motor communication faults. Please let us know if the fault returns after the above repairs are made.


----------

